# Random pics of great warbirds



## jhamlin (May 16, 2005)

just some random pics from my album of over 400 pictures


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 16, 2005)

I hate you.


----------



## jhamlin (May 16, 2005)

wha.......?.....how come?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 16, 2005)

I'm kidding. 
I rarely ever get to see the old birds flying, and when I do it's usually just two or three at once.


----------



## evangilder (May 16, 2005)

Love the shot of Betty's Dream! Very nice!


----------



## jhamlin (May 16, 2005)

Yeah, she is sittin at Hector Int'l in Fargo, ND right now, on loan to the Fargo Air Musem


----------



## evangilder (May 16, 2005)

Looks like it is well cared for. I love the nose art!


----------



## mosquitoman (May 17, 2005)

What's with the paint scheme of the C-46 in the last one of those pics?


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2005)

You mean the C-47 with the floral print?


----------



## mosquitoman (May 17, 2005)

Yep!


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2005)

I've seen pictures of it before, but have not heard it's story. Very different paint job though!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 17, 2005)

Great pics! 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 17, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I've seen pictures of it before, but have not heard it's story. Very different paint job though!


A hippy C-47. Now I've seen everything. 
It does look interesting though.


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 17, 2005)

Speaking of hippies!

(Shorts SC-7 Skyvan 3-100 OE-FDE (cn SH1886))

Source: Airliners.net


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 17, 2005)

That looks a bit creepy.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 17, 2005)

It's not a sharkmouth but it's just as scary!


----------



## jhamlin (May 17, 2005)

The "hippie" DC-3 is owned by Steve Merrit. It was painted in that scheme just for the 100th Anniversary of Flight at Kitty Hawk, NC in December of 2003. Mentally and physically retarded children painted it for some kind of charity event, and was obviously touched up by professionals. It was considered the most photographed aircraft of the 4 days it was at Kitty Hawk. It has since been repainted. That is all of the info i have. I didnt get to talk with Steve for very long, but that is what i learned.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 18, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> I'm kidding.
> I rarely ever get to see the old birds flying, and when I do it's usually just two or three at once.




Ever seen a B-17?

Really loud!

There's one that's been flying around recently, as well as a Texan. (There was also another B-17 at an air show at KTOA, which I was unable to attend)


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2005)

Nope, never seen one up close.


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2005)

Not one, but three, GRG! In the last few weeks, there have been 3 B-17s that have travelled through Southern California; Fuddy Duddy (EAA), Sentimental Journey (CAF), and Nine-O-Nine (Collings Foundation). It has been a banner year for the B-17 here! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

I dont need to go to an airshow anymore, theres been loads of training going on round here over the last week. Apache's, Chinooks, Lynx, Tucano's, Hercs and Seakings


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 18, 2005)

yeah we just had 3 CH-47s come over in close convoy..........


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

We get Chinooks flying over quite often, moving between bases. 

lanc, if they're RAF, they're Chinooks. Not CH-47s.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 18, 2005)

plan_D said:


> We get Chinooks flying over quite often, moving between bases.
> 
> lanc, if they're RAF, they're Chinooks. Not CH-47s.



Are you or any of you close to RAF Odiham? I know they have Chinooks there. I helped mod 2 Chinooks there back in 2002.


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

No but my dad was based in RAF Odiham when the RAF first got Chinooks. He was one of the first six RAF electricians trained on them.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 18, 2005)

plan_D said:


> No but my dad was based in RAF Odiham when the RAF first got Chinooks. He was one of the first six RAF electricians trained on them.



Had a blast there in 2002, was part of a modification team. Spent a night in a local pub, the locals couldn't believe I drank Guinness. Crawled home that night!


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

The stories of fighting the locals are quite fresh in my dad's memory. He hated that place, he informs me besides RAF Coningsby, RAF Odiham was the worst. 

RAF Leuchars being the best. He was on SAR Wing up there.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 18, 2005)

plan_D said:


> The stories of fighting the locals are quite fresh in my dad's memory. He hated that place, he informs me besides RAF Coningsby, RAF Odiham was the worst.
> 
> RAF Leuchars being the best. He was on SAR Wing up there.



No kidding, I was in a pub with some folks 30-40. They all seemed real pleasant. I guess I missed the rowdy locals.


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

He was there in the '80s. Must have changed since then.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

pD said:


> if they're RAF, they're Chinooks. Not CH-47s



yes i know (it is me after all), i just wasn't sure how to spell chinook so i put the part i did know how to spell 

and there's been allot of merlin action too.......


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

I hate it when the media say Chinook. They say "Chin-uck" - it's "Shin-ook"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 19, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I hate it when the media say Chinook. They say "Chin-uck" - it's "Shin-ook"



"Chin-uck" A Chinese-Canadian


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

The other day a Chinook flew over at some kid said "Hey look! A plane with 2 wings!"


----------



## jhamlin (May 28, 2005)

here are some shots of the Zero now at the Fargo Air Museum, so we can get back to the original topic of this forum


----------



## evangilder (May 28, 2005)

Wow, is that Zero shiny!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 28, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Not one, but three, GRG! In the last few weeks, there have been 3 B-17s that have travelled through Southern California; Fuddy Duddy (EAA), Sentimental Journey (CAF), and Nine-O-Nine (Collings Foundation). It has been a banner year for the B-17 here! 8)




Do you know the color schemes on them?

I saw a silver one with yellow tail parked at KTOA and I saw an olive drab one with a red tail flying around several times.


----------



## HealzDevo (May 21, 2007)

Some type of preserver over the finish perhaps as well as the type of paint on the Zero?


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2007)

You dug deep for that post Healz.


----------



## Wildcat (May 25, 2007)




----------



## Löwe (May 30, 2007)




----------



## twoeagles (May 30, 2007)

Löwe said:


>



Now there's something one doesn't see every day. A 'Stang in Swedish colors. Very nice!


----------



## Wildcat (May 30, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## evangilder (May 30, 2007)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Do you know the color schemes on them?
> 
> I saw a silver one with yellow tail parked at KTOA and I saw an olive drab one with a red tail flying around several times.



Silver with a Yellow tail is Fuddy-Duddy. OD green with the red tail is most likely the Collings Foundation Nine-O-Nine.


----------

